# Refused JSA- will I qualify for Supplementary Welfare Allowance?



## Hans17 (1 Oct 2010)

Hi everyone,

Thanks for reading this. I am a 29 freelance web designer living at home with Dad (who is an OAP) and I have been denied JSA despite having no work since July. The reason I was given was that my earnings between January and July when divided by 52 weeks puts me above the threshold for a JSA payment. I now have no income, no work and no welfare so I am looking at applying for Supplementary Welfare Allowance, but I have a couple of worries outlined below that maybe someone could help with?


1.  Is Supplementary Welfare Allowance only for people who are waiting on a JB/JSA payment? 

2. If you're denied JSA, are you automatically denied Supplementary Welfare Allowance?

3. Will a CWO treat my income between January and July in the same manner as the SW Inspector and deem me ineligible for the allowance?

Many thanks for any feedback.


----------



## gipimann (1 Oct 2010)

Supplementary Welfare Allowance looks at your current income and means (savings, etc), not what you may have earned in the past.

It's not just for persons waiting on JB/JA, although it is a condition that an applicant must apply for any SW scheme they may be entitled to (you've already done this).

Refusal of one scheme does not automatically mean refusal of another - the reason for refusal may not be applicable across both schemes.   For example the income you earned 6 months ago isn't relevant to SWA, but any savings you might have would be relevant to both JA and SWA.

You can find more information on SWA (basic payment) here:

[broken link removed]


----------



## Hans17 (1 Oct 2010)

Thanks for the info Gipimann, seems there is some hope so.


----------

